# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  New Subliminal MP4 Finally Here!

## ninja9578

Sorry it took so long to get it out.

It's 25 minutes long, listen to it before bed, not during sleep.  Headphones make it work the best, the messages are subtle and impossible to make out consciously.  Don't listen for the messages, listen to the music and the sounds of the ocean.  

The subconscious then can figure out the messages without going through your conscious filters.  You may need to fine tune this MP4, the smarter you are, the faster your subconscious figures it out, you want it to unravel the messages during your forth dream cycle (the one that you will remember.)

http://www.wikiupload.com/download_page.php?id=178657

It's 25MB, AAC format (iTunes.)

----------


## RooJ

Cool, sounds good, but for some reason when i try to download it its attempting to download a 13k html file instead  ::?:

----------


## musicman

I'm pretty excited, but I downloaded it to my desktop but couldn't open it with iTunes.  When I opened its properties it said the type of file was 'file'.  :Sad:

----------


## RooJ

musicman, was the file you downloaded 25mb?

----------


## Vortex

I tried to download it earlier on my friends broadband, and the link just took me to the wikiupload.com home page!  :Confused:  I tried searching for it but couldn't find it.

----------


## DarThDreAmeR

I can't download it  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Has anyone been able to download it?  I just tried it and it worked fine.

Click on the link above, then on "Download File."  then type in the code that it gives you and press Get.

----------


## Phoenix

I just downloaded it without any problems, though it did take me a little while to find the link. I'll try listening to it tonight, before I get to bed.

----------


## DarThDreAmeR

it always brings me to a blank page after i press get

----------


## ninja9578

> it always brings me to a blank page after i press get



I assume wikiupload uses the latest web standards, are you using Safari 3 or IE7, or an older version?

----------


## musicman

hmm my download window says it's 23.2 mb

----------


## Abra

I downloaded it, burned it (I'm not one of those hip people with those new-fangled ipods), and listened to the first minute of it (to see if it worked). Just letting you know that there is nothing wrong with the hosting service. xD

I shall post results tomorrow!

----------


## musicman

has anybody gotten it to work with a PC (windows xp or vista)?

----------


## Clairity

> I tried to download it earlier on my friends broadband, and the link just took me to the wikiupload.com home page!  I tried searching for it but couldn't find it.



I have Windows XP and I can't download it either.. I get the same results. I also couldn't find it when I searched.
.

----------


## LucidAlex

> I have Windows XP and I can't download it either.. I get the same results. I also couldn't find it when I searched.
> .



Hmm. It worked for me on Vista...

----------


## Phoenix

My computer can't play the file, so I'm afraid I'll have to figure out what's wrong tomorrow... I'll let you know how it works out as soon as I can, though.

----------


## RooJ

Just managed to download it at work, im on windows xp sp2 with IE7.

----------


## ninja9578

Phoenix, are you using iTunes 7?  The Windows version of iTunes doesn't update itself automatically (I don't think,) make sure that you have the latest version.  The AAC codec might have changed slightly.

I'll search for another host for those of you that can't download from wiki, in the mean time, try Safari 3 for Windows, I know that Safari can download it.

----------


## LucidAlex

> Phoenix, are you using iTunes 7? The Windows version of iTunes doesn't update itself automatically (I don't think,) make sure that you have the latest version. The AAC codec might have changed slightly.
> 
> I'll search for another host for those of you that can't download from wiki, in the mean time, try Safari 3 for Windows, I know that Safari can download it.



Is there supposed to be a video file to this, because it's a mp4 file...

----------


## ninja9578

No, it's just sound.  It's technically M4A, it's AAC sound which is the standard sound format for MP4s, so I use them interchangeably.

----------


## Phoenix

> Phoenix, are you using iTunes 7?  The Windows version of iTunes doesn't update itself automatically (I don't think,) make sure that you have the latest version.  The AAC codec might have changed slightly.



Actually, I didn't read your first post carefully enough and didn't know I needed iTunes 7. I just need to find where to download it, but that shouldn't take too long.

----------


## Cammy

It will download and play though IE7 if you have quicktime installed.

I'm downloading it on my laptop ill try host it somewhere else if thats ok?

----------


## Chaos Theory

> Actually, I didn't read your first post carefully enough and didn't know I needed iTunes 7. I just need to find where to download it, but that shouldn't take too long.



You can usually find it at apple.com/support I think. I know when my ipod was giving me crap I went there to download some version of itunes.

----------


## Cammy

http://www.mediafire.com/?2eywuevwjcv

mp3 version.

Hope its ok to convert to mp3, and upload to a diff location? Seems people are having trouble with m4a. Everyone can play mp3.

----------


## LucidAlex

> No, it's just sound. It's technically M4A, it's AAC sound which is the standard sound format for MP4s, so I use them interchangeably.



Ah. Thanks. I was not sure, and the fact that there was a picture in the album part made me unsure. I listened to it for about 8 minutes (i was really tired, couldn't listen to the whole thing ^-^; ), and although I had no lucid, I did have one vivid dream... I'll listen to the whole thing tonight, and see if it works.

-Alex

----------


## ninja9578

The picture is just something I photoshopped so that you don't get that black square in coverflow.

www.apple.com/itunes

----------


## Phoenix

Thanks for the link, but... would the MP3 version work the same as the iTunes version? I don't have any problem trying to get it to work, it would just take less work to use the converted version.

----------


## Clairity

> The subconscious then can figure out the messages without going through your conscious filters. You may need to fine tune this MP4, the smarter you are, the faster your subconscious figures it out, you want it to unravel the messages during your forth dream cycle (the one that you will remember.)



Ok, I got it to download (thank you Cammy).  ::D: 

ninja9578, I have a question tho.. you state that we are to listen to it *before we go to bed*.. so could you please explain what you mean by "You may need to* fine tune this MP4*, the smarter you are, the faster your subconscious figures it out, you want it to *unravel the message during your forth dream cycle* (the one that you will remember)". 
.

----------


## ThePhilosopher

eh, is there any other program besides itunes that will play an mp4, or is there an easy way to convert the mp4 into an mp3 that will play in windows media player?

----------


## ninja9578

The mp3 should work just fine, but a 128K AAC is about the same quality as a 256K MP3, it's just going to loose a little clarity in the conversion.

Clarity:  Sure I can explain.  When you hear something in english (or any other language that you know) your conscious mind analyzes it.  Once analyzed, your brain decides if it is worth keeping or not (store into memory or not?)  

If the message is embedded in music or spoken in a strange way, you don't understand it, so your conscious doesn't do anything with it, but it then goes to your subconscious. The subconscious then tries to figure it out, and will probably get it eventually. 

Have you ever had something on your mind, (_What was the woman's name who played Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz?_)  You think about it for a while, but can't remember so you forget it and go about your life.  Maybe an hour later, you have completely forgotten about it and aren't thinking about it anymore then _Judy Garland!_  Pops into your head?  It's because your subconscious was still going over the problem without you knowing about it.

Thats the same deal with subliminal messages.  Your subconscious does hear the messages, and even though they are backwards, echoed, or embedded (my mp4 uses all three) the subconscious will figure them out.

Preferable, you want it to be figured out during a REM cycles.  All of a sudden _Reality Check_ will enter your mind and you will do one.  And the smarter you are, the faster your mind will figure it out.  

Does that clear things up or did I confuse you further?

----------


## Clairity

> Does that clear things up or did I confuse you further?



No.. you explained it perfectly! Thanks!!
.

----------


## bob_barker

> http://www.mediafire.com/?2eywuevwjcv
> 
> mp3 version.
> 
> Hope its ok to convert to mp3, and upload to a diff location? Seems people are having trouble with m4a. Everyone can play mp3.





thanks for that..


the first one didnt work for me

----------


## musicman

yeah same, i downloaded the mp3.  You mentioned that it might be less clear than the mp4 version. do you think this could affect how well it works?

----------


## Phoenix

Well, I downloaded the mp3 and I'm using it now. I'll let everyone know how it works out.

----------


## iLight

For those who wish to play the mp4 file without itunes you can download k-lite codec pack at :
http://www.codecguide.com/download_kl.htm 

Mirror for the mp4 file :
http://rapidshare.com/files/43364746/Subliminal

----------


## RooJ

Latest version of winamp will also play it.

----------


## TheDGP

I listened to this all the way through before I went to bed last night but I didn't experience an LD. However, I had three dreams which were pretty clear to me although I could not remember them as soon as I woke up. I eventually remembered them and I was able to journal a considerable amount about them. I've journaled the longest on these three dreams each coming out to roughly 1 page or above. I'll try this again tonight but relaxing differently since I probably didn't relax properly. Thank you for this.

----------


## Phoenix

I experienced similar results, as well... I noticed a definite improvement in my dream recall, and my dreams seemed to be somewhat more vivid than usual. I'm pretty certain that I never became lucid in any of the dreams I remember, though.

----------


## Jepster

I'm gonna try this tonight too. 

I know there is a .mp3 version now,but you could just rename the file to Subliminal.mp3 on your desktop and then play it in Windows Media Player..That is what I did

----------


## samf

I tried it last night. Didn't work.

----------


## ninja9578

Keep trying, it didn't work for me the first time either, but I listened to it last night and had a lucid dream.  It won't work 100&#37; of the time, but I've had five LDs in the past week, I've been listening to it on and off.

----------


## samf

Alright I'll give it a go.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

Had no problem downloading it, had no problem playing it in Winamp. (I probably have every codec that exists tho..) I will give it a go tonight.

Thanks a bunch.

----------


## Madnessdreamer91

Wow, I tried it last night, and managed to remember 4 dreams.

----------


## Vortex

I got the MP3 and tried it last night, no LD but it did wonders for my dream recall - Five A4 pages I wrote this morning!

----------


## Phydeaux_3

I'm listening to it every night before sleep, I'm just curious as to what the messages are? It doesn't even sound like English to me, unless it's backwards, is it? Could you please tell me what you are saying ninja? I know you said that my mind would figure it out, but I'm flummoxed. I can't make out even one sentence. Thanks again!

----------


## thegnome54

Ninja, you should have us be your test subjects and see if our subconscious minds can really decipher these messages - for example, make a file that says 'coconut' over and over again, or something random, and then have us pm you with whatever pops into our minds after listening to the sound and giving our minds a while to work over the problem.

It would be very interesting to see, because personally I have doubts that we would be able to understand backwards messages, although it is certainly a possibility - there seems to me to be no good reason to have evolved the ability, and we're almost never exposed to backwards speech in everyday life.

I'll definitely try your file tonight and see what happens, anyways =]

----------


## NewAgeGamer

I'm listening to it right now, actually.  ::D:   I do also have my fan on, which might distort things a little.  Ah well, I figured it'd be worth a try, and it's just too hot to even consider turning my fan off. :p

----------


## Jepster

I don't know if it is because of this MP3, but this night I had an LD and I head the MP3 just before i went to bed. Let's see if it works again..  :wink2:

----------


## NewAgeGamer

Well, the mp4 certainly seems to have boosted my recall.  I know that there was more than one dream I remembered as some point.  However, I must have been too tired to get up and write them down, and now I only remember part of the last dream.  That's certainly nobody's fault but my own.  I'm going to listen to this again tonight, but I'm going to bed earlier.

----------


## Adam

Downloading now, will give it a shot  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

I'm saying a whole bunch of things:  I do reality checks, I know when I'm dreaming, I lucid dream...

Some of them are backwards, some are echoes really strangly, and others are simply embedded in the music.

----------


## Adam

I cant get this to open with iTunes, how do I do it?

----------


## ninja9578

On a PC?  Windows might have blocked iTunes from being the default player for these.  If there is not Open With > iTunes when you right click, try simply opening iTunes and dragging the m4a into the library.  

If it still won't open then you need a newer version of iTunes (7.3.1):  www.apple.com/itunes

----------


## Adam

I am on Vista - I tried to drag it onto the library but it comes up with the red circle with a line through it so you cant drop it there.

----------


## ninja9578

Try File > Add to Library.  It should work, it is the standard iTunes format, I even used iTunes to make it.  I know that Vista had some problems with iTunes, but the last few released have fixed that.


Here's something I forget to mention to everyone else.  Part of the reason that I made it 25 minutes long was because that seems to be a good amount of time to stay up for the WBTB and WILD techniques.  you can listen to it then.

----------


## Adam

Ah right, I thought this was to use before going to bed, so you think wake before attempting to wild, listen to this then try wild?

Still no oy getting it to work, I will try converting it in Goldwave to MP3 - Wont loose any of the quality would it?

----------


## ninja9578

I've been doing it before bed, but I don't use WBTB or WILD.  

The MP3 encoding isn't as good as AAC, that's why Apple doesn't use it.  But mine is a 128K AAC files, which is about the same quality as a 256K MP3, so just use a higher bitrate.

----------


## BeSomebody

If it isn't working for you, try renaming the file from "Subliminal" to "Subliminal.mp4" and import it to iTunes. It worked for me.

----------


## Adam

D'oh, why didn't I think of that lol. Works a treat, thanks. Will give this a go tonight and report back with my findings!

Even if this doesn't work, I think the placaebo effect of thinking it will, might work too  ::D:

----------


## Swank

Can anyone report back about successes/failures yet?

----------


## ninja9578

I've had two lucid dreams nights after listening to it.

----------


## Adam

> Can anyone report back about successes/failures yet?



Didn't get to sleep till 5am so thought would be better tested tonight when I get better sleep. Will report back when I have used it  ::D:

----------


## Phoenix

> Can anyone report back about successes/failures yet?



I have noticed a general improvement in my recall and the vividness of my dreams since listening to the mp3, but I haven't had any lucid dreams yet. My dream recall has been suffering recently, though, since I've had to jump out immediately after waking up on some recent days, so it's possible that I have had a lucid dream and simply forgot.

----------


## Clairity

No lucid dreams  that I can attibute soley to listening to the subliminal MP4.. but I do seem to recall more dreams in general.
.

----------


## Madnessdreamer91

The second night I tried it, I actually got a Lucid. Lastnight, I was too tired, did not remember a thing. lol ::?:

----------


## Miskingo

I had one of the longest dreams ever after listening to this. Very vivid and scary, fun though.

----------


## slayer

I dont think I could listen to all 25mins before going to bed...tonight Ill just skip around and see what happens  :tongue2: 

Tomorrow I'll listen to it all.

----------


## Jepster

I tried it again this night, and I didn't have any lucid, but I had a very good recall. I could remember more than usual. I'll try again tonight.

----------


## slayer

Well I skipped through some of it and I didn't have a lucid dream...but I did have a scary one! It involved the grim reaper and a window...anyway I'll listen to it all tonight and try it again.

----------


## Graysong

Downloading now... I'll report back tomorrow morning with my results.

I imagine it would be easy to get an LD purely off of the placebo effect. Thanks for devoting your time!

EDIT: Had to rename it Subliminal.mp4, (Go go reading the whole thread!) but now it works just fine. Listened to a few parts of it, kinda unnerving if you ask me, but I have high hopes! :p

----------


## Jepster

Well, out of 3 times, i only had 1 lucid. and some vivid dreams..
But I'll continue using it for at while  :smiley:

----------


## Graysong

I tried it last night.

The overall vividness of my dreams increased, though not so sure about recall. It's hard to really judge this MP4, as I got about half as much sleep as I normally do (unrelated reasons.)

I'll try it again tonight, maybe a better night's sleep will do the trick.

----------


## 27

I'm downloading it now, even if it just helps my recall I'd be thrilled.

[Edit] I was only able to download the first 16 minutes or so of the file, is that enough to make it affective?

----------


## slayer

> I'm downloading it now, even if it just helps my recall I'd be thrilled.
> 
> [Edit] I was only able to download the first 16 minutes or so of the file, is that enough to make it affective?



Well I skipped through alot of it and I had good recall!

----------


## OAR Raider

Used it for two nights and no LD's I will keep trying.

----------


## JenMarie

I downloaded the file with no problems  :smiley: . I don't have much experience with LD's, but I will try it tonight and see what happens  ::D: .

----------


## slayer

Try listening to it while listening to the Brainwave generator. I did that and I had a lucid dream.

----------


## Graysong

I used it a second time, and found that my dreams were more vivid and considerably longer. Either that, or my detail recall has shot through the roof.

For good measure, I didn't use it last night. As I thought, my recall and vividness dropped. 

If this is a placebo effect, I'd say it's pretty darn strong.

This really is a great boost to dreams, but I have yet to see a lucid out of it.

I'll try it with the Brainwave Gen tonight.

----------


## Waffle

I'm listening to it on the PC then I'll go to sleep. Is this ok? My Creative Zen vplus couldnt convert it successfully so I'm forced to listen it in front of the pc.

Also.. while I was in front of the computer I just relaxed and closed my eyes, I had nothing to do so i visualised some interesting scenes of me going out of my body in my astral body and flying around to visit friends and stuff. I also visualised me fighting kungfu-matrix style against some zombie sister of mine, from which suffered surprisingly realistic blows, and realistic physics concerning the 'bouncing' off the walls kinda thing.. and ALL OF IT, was surprisingly easy to visualise and it was as if I could feel it, as if it was some kinda dream or hypnagogic imagery. Very flowy. I have absolutely no feeling of uncomfortness, or the urge to slip out of the visualisation. (Visualisation referring to 'acting' in your mind)

Has anyone tried inducing lucid dreams straight from the mp3/mp4, because this thing has allowed me to visualise a realistic dream-scene etc in my mind, blocking out all sorts of distractions. It gives this kind of focus.. Overall, great file

----------


## zobey

I just listened to a few minutes here at work and it was incredibly relaxing.  I closed my eyes and was able to have an awewsome visualization of myself speeding down an epty seaside road in a BMW M6 and subsequently smashing into a wall. That was an accident.  I could feel the steering wheel and hear the engine.  I got too focused on the feel of the shifter and smashed into a wall I had placed in the scenery at the edge of the road and decided to go with it.  I spun several times and destroyed the car.  It was fun though.  Can't wait to try it tonight!

----------


## JenMarie

Well, I tried it out last night, but nothing really happened. I think it was because I was too tired :p. I struggled just to stay awake while listening to it. However, while I was listening to it, I could visualize things quite easily  :smiley: . I'll try it out again tonight.

----------


## ninja9578

It seems like it's doing well for visualizations while you are listening to it.  More evidence that it could be very useful for inducing a WILD.  

Also, you don't have to simply meditate to it (that's the best way,) but I usually just listen to it in the background while I'm on the computer.  I had one that way last night.

Maybe I'll make one specifically for dream recall and clearity.

----------


## 27

I listened to the 16 minutes of the mp3 I was able to download on repeat earlier in the day, yesterday, while reading and once before bed. Even though It took my a really long time to fall asleep I did remember part of my last dream this morning and was able to record it. I normally am able to remember only one or two dreams a month so I'd say this has been preety affective for improving recall. I'll try it again to tonight and see how it goes!

----------


## Adam

Still not had a real chance to try this out. Tonight I should be free from distraction though. So I think I will give it ago before going to sleep and then during the night when I try WILD again.

----------


## Waffle

> It seems like it's doing well for visualizations while you are listening to it.  More evidence that it could be very useful for inducing a WILD.



Ever wonder why it's good for visualisations? 
I can still remember yesterday's visualisation of myself giving my zombie sister a freaking solid mid-air kick in the face.. ROFL. Man it felt good.. seriously.

More importantly, I noted one thing that's different when visualising something in my head with this mp3 playing in the background, and visualising something else, without the mp3. Usually, when I try to visualise myself (my body, or my perspective) elsewhere, say, outside the window, something just makes the visualised perspective unstable and pulls you back to your REAL perspective. On the other hand, while listening to the mp3, it's surprisingly easy to roam around, without that 'force' pulling me back, although sometimes there are traces of that pulling force, but I can easily 'dominate' it with my visualised perspective by simply interacting with my visualised surroundings.




> but I usually just listen to it in the background while I'm on the computer.  I had one that way last night.



I listen to it in the background while I'm on the PC as well, but I'm uncertain whether I should use it with WILDs, cause they never work for me. I just doze off without realising it.

Also, which preset of the Brainwave Gen should I use while listening to this mp3?

----------


## zobey

I listened last night and I had improved recall/vividness.  Same old story.  I'll keep trying.  Hopefully this and my newly started dream journal will help me.

----------


## Adam

> Still not had a real chance to try this out. Tonight I should be free from distraction though. So I think I will give it ago before going to sleep and then during the night when I try WILD again.



Well I tried it last night had a couple of weird vivid dreams and one LD - although it was a weak LD and didn't have much control - It still worked! Will try again tonight  ::D:

----------


## rider80

I just whant to know whats the name of the file so i can get it somewhere else. The reason is because when i type i the code and hit get it automaticaly refreshes the page! :Mad:

----------


## Adam

I will upload to my server for you to download from. Give me 10 minutes

----------


## Adam

Here you go mate, let me know if it works ok  ::D: 

http://www.djadamash.com/Subliminal.mp4

----------


## Graysong

After reading accounts of increased visualization, I tried my first VILD with this running. I imagined I was on a beach, and the sounds of waves in the sound file made this much easier. 

I had no previous VILD attempts, so I was quite surprised when I had several dreams randomly shift to my exact beach scene. Also, I again had increased vividness and recall.

I highly suggest trying VILD with this file. I'm impressed!

----------


## 2Fruits

Thanks for this! I'll try it tonight. Hopefully this will work, because if it works good, if it doesn't hopefully the placebo effect will kick in!

----------


## Waffle

Bah wtf, a chair seems better for me to induce hypnagogic imagery and visualisations compared to beds. And.. might this affect my ability to LD at night?

I don't know how or why, but I seem to be able to stay conscious easily when on a chair, rather than on a bed. An example is when I'm in the bus on the way to school. It's early in the morning so, I'm really fighting the need to sleep, cause I might miss the bus stop, or miss seeing some friend that might've entered the bus if I was asleep. Another example was the one stated in my previous post about the visualisation I had.

But, when on the bed, even if i try to stay conscious, the intent feels.. soft. I just fall asleep, leaving not a trace of what I was trying to focus on previously. And morning comes, I'll kick myself for it -.-

Now i know this isn't the place to post this but, I just wanna clear up one thing. Am I over relying on lucid aids such as this? Ever since I failed at my first few attempts, i've been looking up lucid aids and from then on, I'd say my recall (as well as chances to LD) deproved.
Should I also just.. focus all attention to the basic methods to LD and improve recall? (MILD, WILD, etc, because nothing seems to work for me..)

----------


## In My Own World

Thanks, i'm downloading this now. I'll use it tonight, and let you guys know what happens.

----------


## archdreamer

Just downloaded, and I plan to try it out tonight. I'll let you know if anything happens.

----------


## Sanquis

Downloaded, would it be wise to use after 6-7 hours of sleep (like, during your 30-60 minute time during a WBTB)? Or just like you say, before sleep.

----------


## In My Own World

I listened to it just before going to sleep and it didn't work. I only listened to the first 14 minutes though, cause it was putting me to sleep. I dunno if the mp3 was the cause, but i had some pretty crazy dreams...

I'm gonna listen to the full thing tonight, and see what happens.

----------


## Adam

Did everyone get the MP4 ok from my site? Will remove it if you all got it ok?

----------


## ninja9578

> Downloaded, would it be wise to use after 6-7 hours of sleep (like, during your 30-60 minute time during a WBTB)? Or just like you say, before sleep.



I made it 25 minutes so that it would fit right into your WBTB technique.

----------


## Clairity

ninja9578, I just wanted you to know that I used both this MP4 and your "dream recall" MP4 when I attempted the Lucid Task of the Month: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...564#post486564

I really think they're both very good!
.

----------


## Klace

Intriguing!
Will post results tomorrow!
Thank you for sharing this and your Recall MP3 with the community, listening now!

EDIT: Could by any chance you provide us with the messages in this lucid MP3?
I would like to make them a Brainbullet preset to go along with the MP3, I think it would help, make effectiveness double, either that or overwork the mind.

----------


## jaasum

This is kinda freaky I hope I don't lucid into a nightmare.

----------


## HypnoPsychE

> Sorry it took so long to get it out.
> 
> It's 25 minutes long, listen to it before bed, not during sleep.  Headphones make it work the best, the messages are subtle and impossible to make out consciously.  Don't listen for the messages, listen to the music and the sounds of the ocean.  
> 
> The subconscious then can figure out the messages without going through your conscious filters.  You may need to fine tune this MP4, the smarter you are, the faster your subconscious figures it out, you want it to unravel the messages during your forth dream cycle (the one that you will remember.)
> 
> http://www.wikiupload.com/download_page.php?id=178657
> 
> It's 25MB, AAC format (iTunes.)



Hi im new here and i have a few question.

I have no problem downloading it...but the the sound are playing for only 16 minutes long.
Is that going to be long enough or should i set it to repeat over and over again?

Thanks

----------


## ninja9578

Your internet connection must have timed out halfway through downloading it.  I guess it would still work, I only made it 25 minutes to be the right length for WBTB, perhaps you could listen your truncated version more than once, but I would recommend redownloading it.

There is another thread in this forum entitled Subliminal Recall MP4..., did you accidentally download that one?  That one is 16 minutes long.  Do you hear the sound of the ocean or a thunderstorm?  The thunderstorm is the recall one, not the lucid one.

----------


## ninja9578

If everyone enjoyed this one please join my study so that the next one will be perfect: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=42262

----------


## Bearsy

I just downloaded it, and then converted it using Xilsoft Video/Audio Converter... and put it on my Zune... it sounds beautiful.

----------


## CymekSniper

I can't seem to burn the file to a disc. How do I burn files to discs?

EDIT: Nevermind, I need to change the file extension to mp4. Now if I could just figure out how to do that with Media Coder.

----------


## The Question

Well i havnt tried it out yet, i just downloaded to mp3 file the other wouldn't work, well i used to have something that may have been similar to this called holosync don't know if anyone has heard of this, it is supposed to help creativity and things of that sort, but my problem was i could never stay awake through it while i was laying down. I fear i may have the same problem with this file, should it still work if i am sitting but still relaxed? anyway im going to give it a try tonight il let everyone know if i had any improvements tomorrow!

----------


## tonythephatone

listening to it now with this wave gen called "gnaural"... i can hardly keep my eyes oen, and every time i look at my shirt(in ane clown posse) the face seems... REALLY 3d.... hehe..

if nothing else, this just sounds really cool to listen to...

i stayed up an extra 30 mins to DL and listen.. hope i get some results...
is there any binaural stuff in this? my gen in the background (set to low frequency base) sounds like it was meant to be there...

will report back...

btw.. is that your voice giving the subliminals? if so, do you sound that creepy irl? i dont know if itd be cool or just strange.. lol...

thanks..

----------


## chuyfuerte

Here's a great resource too for lucid dreaming mp3's.

www.dreambeats.org

----------


## Super_Kal

the above link doesn't work


just downloaded this... definitely sounds promising.
going to try this tonight

----------


## Überschall

> Here's a great resource too for lucid dreaming mp3's.
> 
> www.dreambeats.org



Doesn't work, but it sounds so promising.....=S

----------


## Super_Kal

tried this file last night... no dreams, but I woke up in the middle of the night absolutely terrified of something.

I'll give it another go tonight

----------


## Überschall

> tried this file last night... no dreams, but I woke up in the middle of the night absolutely terrified of something.
> 
> I'll give it another go tonight



I guess you had a nightmare which you don't recall.


This damn thing doesn't work on my mp3 player, so I'll have to convert it to an mp3 first....=/

----------


## Super_Kal

I had success last night with 3 lucid dreams, but I don't know if this file had anything to do with it since I didn't listen to the whiole thing last nght

but if it helped, then I'm all for it

----------


## tommo

I think I downloaded this but I was listening to it and it suddenly cut out so I don't think I got it all.  I'm pretty sure it was this one but not 100%.  It was called double induction or something like that on my mp3 player.  Anyway, could someone please upload it again. THANKS!

----------


## ninja9578

It cuts out on purpose, that's intended to make your brain contemplate what was happening, thus making you thinking about it during your dream.

----------


## Eminence~

The link in the first post isn't working for me. Does it work for anyone else?

----------


## tommo

> It cuts out on purpose, that's intended to make your brain contemplate what was happening, thus making you thinking about it during your dream.



Hm, fair enough....  Kinda strange.
I'm usually not asleep by then so I might try this as a WBTB.

----------


## LDoneironaut

Wow this worked perfectly and I had my best LD yet! ::banana::

----------


## WILDlife

I found this brilliant! I had my first intentional lucid dream with it last night! The clarity of my dream was pretty poor but thats down to me...cheers man! ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Oh, wow, I just realized.  This is the thread for the first MP4.  I released a version 2.0 back in September and that one was much better for induction.  It's in this thread here.  Cheers!

----------

